# Leaky Bathroom Faucet w No Markings



## cmcwittig (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello: One of the faucets in our master bath is leaking. There are no markings or logos identifying the brand name or manufacturer. I have been unable to remove the faucet handles to repair a leak. There are no visible screws anywhere on the faucet, nor other obvious means of removing the handle. Other faucet in master bath is the same, no markings, etc. Can you help with this? Any advice you can provide with respect to identification and/or leak repair would be appreciated. Pictures are under "Unidentifiable Bath Faucet" album. Our home is in Sarver, Pennsylvania, and was built around 1969. Thanks,

Charles


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I can assure you that 99-1/2% of the time those handles come off to provide access to the valve stems. Look for tiny screws recessed in holes or removable hot/cold caps, etc.


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Post a picture if you can.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Faucet looks alot newer than 1969.

The under side of the handle 'L" sometimes has a set screw since its probably only a quarter turn facet. 

If not, a portion of the handle that you grip to use the faucet unthreads to access a set screw holding the rest of the handle on. 

Check your pop up in the sink for a name.. If none there unscrew the aerator and check it in a good light for a name. 

Looks like a nice faucet and most mfg's put thier name in one of the two places. That would guide you to thier web site for an install manual.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Look for a cap in the middle of the handle. It should pop off with your nail or a knife. The escutcheon plate should screw off giving you access to the stem nut. After you turn off the water, loosen the stem nut and pull it out. Bring it to a Plumbing supply store and get what you need. Get two of them.
Ron


----------



## cmcwittig (Dec 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who responded. The faucet is a Moen 4560 and I looked at the install manual. However, I am no closer to removing the handle. It is threaded on and the handle turns, but does not come off. It appears from the manual that the main body of the handle is supposed to move independently of the bottom ring, but in my master bath they move together. I am going to put some penetrating oil on it and see what happens.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Go here and watch the video.
http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_iv_index.asp?page_id=35728329
It's a trick, two piece handle.
Ron


----------

